# Colorado knitting group



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

If you live in or near Monument, Co...please come and join my knitting group. We would love to have you...sorry fella's, it's women only. We meet every Monday 10:30 at Serrano's Coffee shop off of hwy 105, in the conference room. Hope to see you Monday, September 12.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Seriously, women only?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW I would think you would allow men also.
My knitting group here in RI has a master of crochet and sewing. We are blessed to have Dick join us as often as he can.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes...women only!!


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

It's what the women want. They feel more comfortable.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would love to be able to sit beside Sockit2Me or John Dornan and learn some of what they know.
Both men create amazing items.
As do so many other men on KP.


----------



## kuch1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

If I lived in Monument, CO, I would not become part of your group for that very reason. Your group sounds very sexist to me. Why in the world would you not let men join if they like to knit or crochet?


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

kuch1969 said:


> If I lived in Monument, CO, I would not become part of your group for that very reason. Your group sounds very sexist to me. Why in the world would you not let men join if they like to knit or crochet?


I'm sorry, that you feel that way.


----------



## Frogging123 (Jul 3, 2014)

kuch1969 said:


> If I lived in Monument, CO, I would not become part of your group for that very reason. Your group sounds very sexist to me. Why in the world would you not let men join if they like to knit or crochet?


Well...your reply sounds very judgemental to me. You know nothing about this group, don't even live in Colorado and are making assumptions based upon a sentence. This group is opening up...let them take things a step at a time...she didn't say men would never be included. We all grow at different times in different ways. She said the women weren't comfortable right now. They should probably feel fortunate you aren't joining if you have that kind of attitude. JMHO


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Frogging123 said:


> Well...your reply sounds very judgemental to me. You know nothing about this group, don't even live in Colorado and are making assumptions based upon a sentence. This group is opening up...let them take things a step at a time...she didn't say men would never be included. We all grow at different times in different ways. She said the women weren't comfortable right now. They should probably feel fortunate you aren't joining if you have that kind of attitude. JMHO


Thank you! We women talk about various subjects and feel safe and relaxed to do so in a women's group only. We are not being sexists at all. I visited a knitting group a couple of times where they had a male knitter, he did beautiful work, and was a sweet sweet man, the women were rather quiet and just knitted, odd I thought, no one actually talking or sharing but the minute he left, a change came over the group and the women just opened up and started to talk and talk, laugh etc. I thought that that was very interesting.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd be delighted to join you. We recently moved to the area and I've found 2 knitting groups already, yours is the 3rd. Look forward to sharing w/you.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm glad the crafters in my senior mobile home community in a Denver suburb allow men. Only one woman felt some resentment when I joined until she met me. Her attitude took a 180 turn and she has often commented how happy she is that I joined. There is another man who now attends when time allows and is warmly welcomed. 

Each group creates its own culture. I feel sad that this group is closed to men, but they have a right to make their own rules until someone challenges them legally. Too bad that discrimination still exists in the US.


----------



## momofzman (Sep 27, 2012)

Hope your group is very successful and productive!


----------



## amyhollis (May 28, 2016)

Where is your knitting group held?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

How long do you guys usually meet? It would take me about 45 min. to get there.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

momofzman said:


> Hope your group is very successful and productive!


If you are referring to the group I belong to, it is very productive! Our primary charitable activity benefits a group called "Life Choices" in an adjoining city. This group helps young women through pregnancy when they have little or no support from either their family or the men/boys who contributed to the pregnancy. Their primary goal is to help these women make wise choices. It is such a wonderful group and several times a year we present them with all kinds of baby things we've made: blankets, hats, booties, bibs - whatever our members come up with to help with the newborns. Some months ago I posted a photo with some of our members presenting the things we had made.

We have also participated in a project to make red hats for newborns with heart abnormalities who have to undergo surgery shortly after birth and a couple of our members make loom hats for an organization who passes them on to needy families and homeless folks. We also made quilts, afghans, aprons and throws for our local fire department since the brave men and women who serve our community work round-the-clock shifts and sleep at the firehouse.

ANYONE who is ever near us in Federal Heights, Colorado and would like to attend we meet in the clubhouse at Holiday Hills Village (92nd and Pecos) every Monday and Wednesday from 1 until 3 p.m. Bring something you're working one, come learn to knit or crochet or just come visit and have a cup of coffee! ALL will receive a WARM WELCOME!!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I'm glad the crafters in my senior mobile home community in a Denver suburb allow men. Only one woman felt some resentment when I joined until she met me. Her attitude took a 180 turn and she has often commented how happy she is that I joined. There is another man who now attends when time allows and is warmly welcomed.
> 
> Each group creates its own culture. I feel sad that this group is closed to men, but they have a right to make their own rules until someone challenges them legally. Too bad that discrimination still exists in the US.


Hi, KnittyGritty! I must say that I agree with a lot that you write here on KP. It's nice that you continually stand up for your beliefs. I must take issue with your stance here.

Take a legal stance against a knitting group? Isn't that a little extreme? You truly believe this is discrimination? I am truly just asking a question, not trying to be difficult. Without knowing the make-up of the group, you are assuming they don't want men around, which doesn't sound like the intent of the poster. It appears that the group is uncomfortable talking frankly with men present. What's wrong with that? I'm thinking that you would feel uncomfortable if they were uncomfortable, am I right? It would certainly turn into an unpleasant time for all involved. As the other poster said...people grow and develop in different ways at different rates, why cast aspersions because they want to have a woman's only group at this time? I may be naive enough to think their request is as innocuous as it appears, but I think you are being a little hasty in your opinion.

ETA: your current group sounds lovely. You are truly helping others. Too bad it would take me forever to get there! I wish your group the best...if you need knitting from afar, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## axelsmischief (May 12, 2011)

I'd join you, but alas, I work from 8:30 to 5:30 Monday thru Friday. bummer!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for your kind comments. I do understand that the women might be uncomfortable frankly discussing certain subjects, just as I would be discussing certain aspects of my life with them. It just seems that any crafting group should be open to anyone who wants to join and contribute and there are support groups that are formed specifically so women can meet together without the hinderence of men present and vice versa. 

Here in our little community of roughly 900 homes, there is a weekly men's morning coffee group and a monthly ladies only luncheon. So even in our little part of the universe there are possibilities to discuss things one group or the other would like to bring up with single gender friends. As for a discrimination suit, I would be the last person to initiate it, but consider the ridiculous discrimination suits that have been heard in the courts. I guess I was so shocked by their exclusivity that I brought up the possibility. Gone are the days when it was permissible to discriminate on the basis of religion, race or gender without specific guidelines.

Back in the early 1970's, when I was unwelcome in nearly all churches of any denomination (the Unitarians were welcoming but I'm a Christian and just didn't fit there) I worked with three other men and started a church in Denver that welcomed EVERYONE who was a believer. Why am I telling you this? Because if I'm not welcome in any group or I bring discomfort there are other groups and other possibilities.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments. I do understand that the women might be uncomfortable frankly discussing certain subjects, just as I would be discussing certain aspects of my life with them. It just seems that any crafting group should be open to anyone who wants to join and contribute and there are support groups that are formed specifically so women can meet together without the hinderence of men present and vice versa.
> 
> Here in our little community of roughly 900 homes, there is a weekly men's morning coffee group and a monthly ladies only luncheon. So even in our little part of the universe there are possibilities to discuss things one group or the other would like to bring up with single gender friends. As for a discrimination suit, I would be the last person to initiate it, but consider the ridiculous discrimination suits that have been heard in the courts. I guess I was so shocked by their exclusivity that I brought up the possibility. Gone are the days when it was permissible to discriminate on the basis of religion, race or gender without specific guidelines.
> 
> Back in the early 1970's, when I was unwelcome in nearly all churches of any denomination (the Unitarians were welcoming but I'm a Christian and just didn't fit there) I worked with three other men and started a church in Denver that welcomed EVERYONE who was a believer. Why am I telling you this? Because if I'm not welcome in any group or I bring discomfort there are other groups and other possibilities.


I guess I read more into your post than you intended. It appears that you understand how they feel. It's nice to see you validate a men's group, as well as a women's group. Each serves a purpose that is important.

Bless you for all your works...and as I said before, should you need knitting from afar, I am your gal! 
Have a wonderful week.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

gjz said:


> I guess I read more into your post than you intended. It appears that you understand how they feel. It's nice to see you validate a men's group, as well as a women's group. Each serves a purpose that is important.
> 
> Bless you for all your works...and as I said before, should you need knitting from afar, I am your gal!
> Have a wonderful week.


Thank you again! We would always welcome baby things to add to our efforts...blankets, hats, bootees are always warmly received by Life Choices. You could send directly to them - I can get their address - or send here and our member who organizes everything will make sure they get it. If you prefer to do adult or childrens things, those can be sent here and the same member will make sure they get to the appropriate place.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

I babysit my granddaughter in MONUMENT on Mondays, if I can break away( my husband also babysits with me) some Monday I would love to join you. Do you meet every Monday?


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes we do.


----------



## Stickwitch (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh brother, or should I say sister ? Much ado about nothing.


----------

